# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Wayne Rooney Hair transplant

## limit

I think this warrants some discussion 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...bald-cure.html

1.No secret he was losing his hair for a while, but fair play to him for not keeping this a secret. What are peoples opinions of this hair clinic? Having one of the most iconic footballers as a client is a big endorsement. Also - after sneiders FUE, does FUE look like a better way when money isn't an obstacle.

2.The article mentions him taking pills and lotion - i think we can assume this is propecia and rogaine. If you look at him over the years, his hairline continued to deteriorate; implying these treatments didnt work - what will this mean for his hair post-op?

3. Also could we make a list of footballers who have undergone hair transplants. I know ryan giggs and w.sneider have.... but who else?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Hmmm. Wouldn't have thought he'd give a toss about it. Could he be pranking us. We'll have to see.

----------


## jooder

If it is true, it will no doubt inspire others to follow suit.
  Whether this is a good or a bad thing remains to be seen. Certainly, a mediocre result while loaded up on drugs to maintain that mediocrity may not be the best decision.

----------


## standbyme

Some of the pics on their site look decent but again there probably the best ones.  I'm sure the fact its wayne rooney he would have had specialist attention.  

Guess someone with that amount of loss in the spotlight cant really hide a HT, but he has been open about his hairloss in the past so its no surprise.

I dont think its a joke pictures were taken of him leaving the clinic.  Not sure I'd have picked a UK HT surgeon though.

----------


## Winston

Its so difficult for me to understand why these celebrities don't do their research or at least have someone do it for them.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

to be honest, i really don't think most celebrities go to the clinics that are the best. you don't see a lot of celebrity in holland going to feriduni or hasson and wong (or even prohair in antwerp, which isn't bad), but they all go to Gho...money has nothing to do with transplants: you've all seen jeremy piven...they mostly go to the clinic that's been profiling themselves the most i think...

----------


## UK_

Sure he can afford it on £250,000 a week.

----------


## mattj

Ryan Giggs has had a transplant?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Ryan Giggs has had a transplant?


 Probably not. He has supposedly been trying finasteride, minoxidil and LLLT for awhile. His hair definitely improved for a bit but I think he's back on the downward slope again.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

which clinic did rooney go to?

and i don't know many clinics that charge 250.000 per session...also, today you can pay transplants on a monthly bases, because most people don't have 50.000 euro (for example) to give away at once.

----------


## UK_

> which clinic did rooney go to?
> 
> and i don't know many clinics that charge 250.000 per session...also, today you can pay transplants on a monthly bases, because most people don't have 50.000 euro (for example) to give away at once.


 No, thats his salary, he earns &#163;250,000 a week.

I think he paid close to &#163;40k for the transplant according to some twitter messages and he went to the Harley Clinic in London, a place loads of rich  greedy ugly dickheads go - I think the clinic specialises in nose jobs hence the location  :Big Grin:  (**** off PC brigade).

----------


## mattj

Here's a pic of post-op Rooney.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ransplant.html

It's definitely going to be interesting to see how his growth timeline fits with training and the upcoming season. Yikes, for the first time ever I might actually tune into some games.

----------


## Ćelo

Good for Rooney. I just saw the article myself. Looks good so far, and we know he needed A LOT of follicles transplanted as he lost most of his hair. I am still stunned with the numbers, though. 30000 GBP = almost $50,000. That's a lot of money...bad news for us 'commoners'  :Smile:

----------


## Jimmyrblue

This could seriously change everything!!!  

If this turns out to be true and we see Rooney scampering around the pitch scoring with a head covered with thick hair how many people will follow in his footsteps?? The flood gates could open, think about it!! How may 20 something balding footie fans will think well if he can do it and get away with it why not me?

I know that there have been some crazy figures thrown around, some saying it cost him 20 or 30 grand, but I can tell you now you can get a decent HT for about 6 or 7 grand. A guy in his 20s could get a loan and afford that! Instead of the new car you get on credit how about a new hair line that could last you a life time??  

I know weve had other famous people come out of the HT closet, but they have tended to be older and less in the spot light. Rooney is smack bang right in the spot light every week!! Hes a young English idol that kids and young men lookup too!! 

Once the nay-Sayers and spiteful voices die down what will be left will be bloke that lets face it looks better and probably feels better as well. Possibly a defining moment that could change how people think about HT.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Was this FUE?

----------


## Jimmyrblue

I have no idea, I would guess If he ever wanted to wear his hair very short again it probably is. but this is just me guessing, He seems to want to be open and honest about it so i dont see why he wouldn't tell all at some point wait and see.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Yes it's FUE.

----------


## Jimmyrblue

How do you know for sure?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

That's the procedure that the clinic do. Unless he had a special strip surgeon and team brought in.

----------


## Jimmyrblue

Sorry, havent been following this story closely, which clinic did he go too?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Sorry, havent been following this story closely, which clinic did he go too?


 Harley Street Hair Clinic. FUE only there. No idea who the doc is. They say a norwood 7 only needs 6300ish (according to their graft calculator). Yeah right. How convenient too because that's the borderline max you can extract by FUE alone over a lifetime. Surprised he went there. Could have popped over to Dr. Feriduni in Belgium.

----------


## Jimmyrblue

I'm pretty new too all of this, having only been looking at HT's seriously for the past few months but it amazes me how much coverage they seem to get from one source usually around the side and back of the head if its a FUE option. It just doesn't add up too me. Do you think they take hairs from other parts of the body?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> I'm pretty new too all of this, having only been looking at HT's seriously for the past few months but it amazes me how much coverage they seem to get from one source usually around the side and back of the head if its a FUE option. It just doesn't add up too me. Do you think they take hairs from other parts of the body?


 Well they don't replace the hairs one for one. Let's say you have an area around your head in the donor zone of approximately 33cm x 8cm (for a NW6, NW7 will be smaller). That will give you 264cm2 of donor area for FUE. The density at the back will be higher than the density at the sides so let's say 75 FU/cm2 average. That works out at 19,800 FU in the donor area. Call it 20,000. Now I reckon you can safely take 30&#37; of that by FUE without donor thinning or the moth eaten look. That gives you 6,000 to move to the top of your head. Some people say you can move 50%. If that's the case you can have 10,000FU. A norwood 6 may have to cover 240cm2 of bald scalp. Native pre MPB density is about 90FU/cm2. So a norwood 6 will lose 21600 FU. For arguments sake we'll say you can extract 40% (8,000). 8000 spread over 240cm2 gives an average density of 33.33FU/cm2. Ignore the crown at put those 8,000 in 140cm2. That gives 57 FU/cm2. You need 45 FU/cm2 and above to avoid the see through thin look. Of course hair colour, shaft diameter, and curliness are factors but it's still by and large a numbers game. An ever expanding canvas and a limited amount of paint and all that.

I happen to currently think ignoring the crown and spunking the 8,000 on the other 140cm2 and buzzing down to a one might be a better option than stripping out for 9,000 and having a thin appearance all over. I say that because the first option could really give someone a nice not too high dense highline and the crown might hold up for years. Something else might come along, Aderans or Histogen too. With the strip you could never go down to a one if you didn't like the grown out thin results. Admittedly you could probably never shave off completely with FUE either.

----------


## standbyme

> This could seriously change everything!!!  
> 
> If this turns out to be true and we see Rooney scampering around the pitch scoring with a head covered with thick hair how many people will follow in his footsteps?? The flood gates could open, think about it!! How may 20 something balding footie fans will think well if he can do it and get away with it why not me?
> 
> I know that there have been some crazy figures thrown around, some saying it cost him 20 or 30 grand, but I can tell you now you can get a decent HT for about 6 or 7 grand. A guy in his 20s could get a loan and afford that! Instead of the new car you get on credit how about a new hair line that could last you a life time??  
> 
> I know weve had other famous people come out of the HT closet, but they have tended to be older and less in the spot light. Rooney is smack bang right in the spot light every week!! Hes a young English idol that kids and young men lookup too!! 
> 
> Once the nay-Sayers and spiteful voices die down what will be left will be bloke that lets face it looks better and probably feels better as well. Possibly a defining moment that could change how people think about HT.


 You just hope if those young people research it first and realise having a HT in your 20's is not necessarily the best road, also you would hope they choose a top clinic.  It may well make more people aware of HT but the concerns are it will lead to more botch jobs.

----------


## 67mph

I can only applaud wayne rooney for doing this, i suddenly have the upmost respect for him.
For someone like this (huge public figure) to come out can only inspire us guys right?
Wayne rooney is doing alot of the leg work here & he's a living case in study...hats of to u Wayne, haa!

----------


## standbyme

He could have tried to cover the fact and maybe stated he was on fin but the fact he was photographed outside the clinic pretty much ended that chance.  Not sure why you are applauding him for this the fact he's in the public eye probably made him think about his appearance even more, plus he has huge financial advantages over most.  I'd have more respect for him if he accepted it and didnt care.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

hair transplants are not only for the elite nowadays...people with a normal job can afford them too. you can pay on a monthly basis...to be honest i also think it's pretty cool...what wayne rooney did...for sportsfigures it's also very atypical...it's a new trend!

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> hair transplants are not only for the elite nowadays...people with a normal job can afford them too. you can pay on a monthly basis...to be honest i also think it's pretty cool...what wayne rooney did...for sportsfigures it's also very atypical...it's a new trend!


 Despite some of the scummy things he's done in the past he's always been open about his hairloss and not afraid to talk about it or light of his hair situation. He really worked on his heading game for a few years and when they asked him about how he improved that part of his game he jokingly said "the ball is now coming off my head better because of my bald patch." I say good for him.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

yes i do remember him as an aggressive player...too bad he didn't play against barcelona  :Wink: .

a lot of sporters actually go bald very young...i think half of the dutch national team is already bald...except the old coach :P. maybe testosterone?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> yes i do remember him as an aggressive player...too bad he didn't play against barcelona .
> 
> a lot of sporters actually go bald very young...i think half of the dutch national team is already bald...except the old coach :P. maybe testosterone?


 Epigenetics also. Environmental influences or diet can accelerate MPB. I wouldn't say more Dutch people have the genes for MPB, it's just that they might bald younger due to diet and lifestyle. No question that an active lifestyle and exercise will ramp up T and DHT. Diet and epigenetics may also explain why you guys are so damn tall. I'm 1.85m but that's the average nowadays for Dutch men from what I've read.

----------


## 67mph

> He could have tried to cover the fact and maybe stated he was on fin but the fact he was photographed outside the clinic pretty much ended that chance.  Not sure why you are applauding him for this the fact he's in the public eye probably made him think about his appearance even more, plus he has huge financial advantages over most.  I'd have more respect for him if he accepted it and didnt care.


 Why should he not care & get on with it?
Standbyme, if u were to practise what you preach you wouldn't even be on the bald truth forum right?!
We can watch how this pans out, gives us hope, its a big step towards stamping out the stigma, give him his dues, blimey.
Keep up your research, regards

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Epigenetics also. Environmental influences or diet can accelerate MPB. I wouldn't say more Dutch people have the genes for MPB, it's just that they might bald younger due to diet and lifestyle. No question that an active lifestyle and exercise will ramp up T and DHT. Diet and epigenetics may also explain why you guys are so damn tall. I'm 1.85m but that's the average nowadays for Dutch men from what I've read.


 Haha...I think in most countries MPB is accelarating...stress is also a factor...and radiation. Yes we are the tallest people of Europe with an average male height of 1m81 and female height of 1m69 i believe...

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Haha...I think in most countries MPB is accelarating...stress is also a factor...and radiation. Yes we are the tallest people of Europe with an average male height of 1m81 and female height of 1m69 i believe...


 Yeah I'd love to see data. I reckon we are balding younger. My father didn't start thinning until 34. I'm 25 now (norwood 2/2.5ish) but I've been thinning since about 21/22 I'd say albeit slowly but it's speeding up now. So I got a 12 or 13 year head start on the old man. In that case I should be norwood 6 by 30.  :Frown:

----------


## UK_

Id agree with this, cant believe how many people are thinning these days - its crazy, every guy in my family and most of my friends are experiencing it.... but nobody talks about it... but I know in their privacy they're probably on all the forums looking for updates lol.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

The unfortunate thing is in my extended family which is a big one, neither grandfather, no uncles or cousins have the damn baldness. Neither has my brother. Myself and my father are the only ones. My father has no idea where his baldness came from. Probably the milkman.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jcm800

> The unfortunate thing is in my extended family which is a big one, neither grandfather, no uncles or cousins have the damn baldness. Neither has my brother. Myself and my father are the only ones. My father has no idea where his baldness came from. Probably the milkman.


 I've got no idea where my mpb comes from..no-one in my family is or was bald..

**** I've got an older brother than me with a hairline like Action
Man who's nearly 50!! How fkn angry does that make me?!

Yeah, Milkman has crossed my mind too  :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

:Stick Out Tongue: 


> Id agree with this, cant believe how many people are thinning these days - its crazy, every guy in my family and most of my friends are experiencing it.... but nobody talks about it... but I know in their privacy they're probably on all the forums looking for updates lol.


 There's an old song by The Jam called 'Private Hell' not about hairloss at all but could be taken in that context.

They're all going thru their own private hell, it's ****in true  :Wink: 

Off topic, but your post reminded me of my days listening to that band and my wicked old Paul Weller hairdo lol.

----------


## DallasTreado

> I think this warrants some discussion 
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...bald-cure.html
> 
> 2.The article mentions him taking pills and lotion - i think we can assume this is propecia and rogaine. If you look at him over the years, his hairline continued to deteriorate; implying these treatments didnt work - what will this mean for his hair post-op?


 I think I remember reading once that propecia was on the anti-doping list, so he could not take it until recently (after it was removed from the list)

----------


## standbyme

> Why should he not care & get on with it?
> Standbyme, if u were to practise what you preach you wouldn't even be on the bald truth forum right?!
> We can watch how this pans out, gives us hope, its a big step towards stamping out the stigma, give him his dues, blimey.
> Keep up your research, regards


 I'm not saying I've accepted it, obviously not, but I dont see why some celeb should be praised for having a HT, surely people in the spotlight who dont concern themselves with appearance should be praised, nothing wrong with those who have sugery but wouldnt it be a better place if less emphasis was placed on looks? Then there wouldnt be a stigma at all.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

> Yeah I'd love to see data. I reckon we are balding younger. My father didn't start thinning until 34. I'm 25 now (norwood 2/2.5ish) but I've been thinning since about 21/22 I'd say albeit slowly but it's speeding up now. So I got a 12 or 13 year head start on the old man. In that case I should be norwood 6 by 30.


 well...what's really funny is that my grandfather from my mother's side never went bald. but my cousin's from my mother side, as well as i, are all balding...at very young ages (i had a receding hairline since i was 16 or 17...but only now it's beginning to be visable (i'm 23)). my dad on the other hand is 62 and has the hairline of a teenager...so you see a lot of older people with intact hairlines, but A LOT of young people who are thinning at like 18-22. in a way it makes me feel good like i'm not alone...on the other hand it's pretty sad.

----------


## Jimmyrblue

Standbyme, youre right it could lead to a load of botched jobs, but unfortunately I think thats going to happen whether it becomes a popular procedure or remains underground. A friend of mine who had it done told me a few simple rules to follow when looking for a HT, he said: - Do your research, talk to doctors and above all dont go for the cheapest option just because its the cheapest option!!!! 

Rooney, like follicle death row mentioned has a great sense off humour about this thinning dome and it seems also about his newly thatched noggin. I really hope it continues. 

Its in stark contrast to Say Matthew Mcconaughey. What a let down, he had a chance to change the opinion of people but he blow it!! He put it down to some miracle lotion!  What a load of rubbish. Its shameful because it fills people with false hope and he made himself look foolish and sad for lying!! If hed been honest and said I was losing it so I got a HT, simple as that! Now look at all the dolce and gabbana ads and new movie parts Im getting!!! $$$$$$ (crap movies in general) but hes still getting them. I guarantee he wouldnt have got them if he hadnt fixed his hair line. Its sad but its the way it is.

----------


## standbyme

> Standbyme, youre right it could lead to a load of botched jobs, but unfortunately I think thats going to happen whether it becomes a popular procedure or remains underground. A friend of mine who had it done told me a few simple rules to follow when looking for a HT, he said: - Do your research, talk to doctors and above all dont go for the cheapest option just because its the cheapest option!!!! 
> 
> Rooney, like follicle death row mentioned has a great sense off humour about this thinning dome and it seems also about his newly thatched noggin. I really hope it continues. 
> 
> Its in stark contrast to Say Matthew Mcconaughey. What a let down, he had a chance to change the opinion of people but he blow it!! He put it down to some miracle lotion!  What a load of rubbish. Its shameful because it fills people with false hope and he made himself look foolish and sad for lying!! If hed been honest and said I was losing it so I got a HT, simple as that! Now look at all the dolce and gabbana ads and new movie parts Im getting!!! $$$$$$ (crap movies in general) but hes still getting them. I guarantee he wouldnt have got them if he hadnt fixed his hair line. Its sad but its the way it is.


 Some do say Mr Mcconaughey wears a partial piece, anyway I agree with you about them being unfront but admiring them was  little strong I thought anyway did you see someone in the papers today who had A ht, he's delighted, not sure I would be looking at the pics, and he's had 2 procedures.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...5875-23186999/

----------


## mattj

It's a busy week for footballer hairloss news.

Ryan Giggs has spend 14,000 quid on a laser system.



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...an-reveal.html

----------


## limit

can somebody (in the know talk about the new shape of his hairline). To me it looks like its trying to show no recession whatsoever (is this typical of FUE or optional). To me it looks like the down side to this is it makes the forhead look big. Personally I prefer how sneider's HT (i think he got one) looks

before

after



Any before and after of other celebs or footballers are welcome

----------


## boricotico

I know Rooney still young, but it's incredible how many years He regain now that his HT is showing its results. He definitely looks much better.

----------


## standbyme

seems quite a few people who have seen various photos believe he's using concealer.  Apparantly you can wear some types of concealer and do sports.  I havent seen the various pic's but the fact he went to the uk and its only a few months in it wouldnt surprise me.

Plus if you see the pics of rooney with his hair longer the change isnt as dramatic, he shaved his hair so he looked very bold.

That said I hope he isnt wearing concealer and the results are good because we sure lack top HT doc's in the uk.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I think he's wearing dermmatch. He got it done in early June I think so it's nowhere near the finished result. Looks good though.

----------


## 67mph

A must see!
Rooney in the Manchester FA Cup derby, the hair looks great, longer length than usual.
Rooney's fue is a great success and without the concealer, i say this because it's raining and he's just scored (with a header!!) so pats on the head galore, what concealer can stand up to that?

We're passed the 6 month mark with his fue, what a result!

Thoughts?

57mph

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Well with dermmatch on you could go swimming. As for Wayne, I actually think he wasn't wearing any concealer today. Maybe he had more like 4000 FUE. I thought it was about 3000 orginally. Who knows. It looks very well anyway. Good for him.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah I saw his results on tv just now-impressive

----------


## ulanude

amazing success. anybody knows name and address of his doctor?

----------


## sausage

I need hair nowwwwww. I want my hair back like Wayne.

----------


## sausage

There is a lot of talk about whether Rooney is using Dermatch, simply dieing his hair or his hair is simply changing colour due to the reaction from the Hair Transplant.

I was just thinking back to the first shot of his Hair Transplant that he posted on Twitter:



He clearly is not wearing Dermatch in this photo.....the new grafted hair looks a decent density although I understand that 10-20% of grafted hair may have been lost since then as can be expected. 

But....does everyone agree that this is the best photo to judge his density on, you would expect that to have grown out into a fairly decent head of hair as it looks like anyone would look with a shaved head, possibly a little thinner.

All the photo's I have seen look good, also when he is on TV. Yes he may have something in his hair but if he has, does he really need it, or is he just giving it that extra help for his or the surgeons sake.

Photo's on here of other people's results to me do not need dermatch as the hair looks thick enough in my eyes.

Here is another photo Rooney tweeted a few months back:



Here he is having a haircut and his hair looks amazing. He surely would not be wearing Dermatch whilst having a haircut?

So if we are going to speculate what his hair looks like without any Dermatch/hair die or whatever in it then aren't these 2 photos good photos to go by?

----------


## 67mph

Great post sausage.

Whatever people say (on the forum) about him wearing concealer true or not (we don't know fo'sure) the result looks great, what we have to remember is what he lacked before the ht and what he has now, it's a great advert for ht's but you still gota do the research etc, etc.

Go Rooney, go Rooneys hair follicles!

57mph

----------


## sausage

> Great post sausage.
> 
> Whatever people say (on the forum) about him wearing concealer true or not (we don't know fo'sure) the result looks great, what we have to remember is what he lacked before the ht and what he has now, it's a great advert for ht's but you still gota do the research etc, etc.
> 
> Go Rooney, go Rooneys hair follicles!
> 
> 57mph


 Cheers.

I am researching and researching, unfortunately on these threads I don't get much of a response to a lot of my questions so its pretty slow research at the moment. There are about 10 questions I would like some answers to, once I have those answers I can start making proper decisions.

I have been influenced by Rooney to get a HT and I posted the post above to get other peoples views. I just want to make sure I am not being mugged in thinking Rooney's hair looks great when it could actually be the concealer making it look good.

I don't know much about concealers but surely you would not use a concealer on a grade 1 shaved head? and surely you wouldn't have any concealer on whilst having a haircut? It seems stupid to even ask these questions as the answer is surely that he would not have concealer on in these photos but I just want to be certain....

----------


## Winston

It shows that your forum join date is January 2012, I would say that you probably have A LOT more research to go before jumping into to having a hair transplant. Wayne Rooney is just one person who appears to have had a very good hair transplant, but you can not base your decision on a single outcome or on whether people on this forum think he is wearing concealer or not. Take your time and do not rush your research. You would also do best to stick with IAHRS surgeons to have your consultations and have as many as possible.

----------


## 67mph

Sausage, you've a long long road ahead and it takes hours (and hours) of time to research this subject, none of which is to be taken lightly, which i'm sure and i hope you know this already.

With regards to Rooney, unless you have direct access to the man himself you can only decide yourself what may be right or wrong from the (educated and not so educated) posts given in the thread and the  same goes for all other threads you're involved with!

Good luck matey, 57mph

----------


## sausage

> It shows that your forum join date is January 2012, I would say that you probably have A LOT more research to go before jumping into to having a hair transplant. Wayne Rooney is just one person who appears to have had a very good hair transplant, but you can not base your decision on a single outcome or on whether people on this forum think he is wearing concealer or not. Take your time and do not rush your research. You would also do best to stick with IAHRS surgeons to have your consultations and have as many as possible.


 I understand Winston, but my join date means nothing. 

I have suffered with hairloss for 10 years, I am definately not rushing into anything. I know what I need to do hense all my many recent posts on this forum. 

I have already decided that if I am going to get it done it will be done by a IAHRS surgeon and I will decide which one to choose by the consultations I have, the recommendations online and the photos. I want the best. I will get as many consultations as possible.

I have not just looked at Rooney's hair, I have of course seen other celebrities that have had it done and they all look great, posts on here show great results to. I mean I can't get much more proof than that, although if you throw any skepticism into things then these photos could have been faked, photoshopped, etc... Celebrities may be wearing concealers...... I don't know for certain, but I doubt that is the case. What more evidence do I need!!!??!!!?

I constantly here people saying, do your research, do your research....
The key thing I need to know is who to pick as a surgeon and what result I can expect. Is there some 900,000,000 word research book I need to read that I don't know about? I mean what else do I need to know, people make it sound like I need to do a years worth of research.

I am not so naive to go and pick any old surgeon off the street to wack some hair in my bald head.

Sorry to sound angry, I don't mean to be, I am just trying to understand what research people keep going on about? Am I missing something?

Its pretty simple. IAHRS Surgeon (TICK), research who is the best (STILL TO DO), understand how the process works (TICK), book it and plan my working life around it (STILL TO DO).

Please tell me what I am missing?

----------


## morelocks

> I understand Winston, but my join date means nothing. 
> 
> I have suffered with hairloss for 10 years, I am definately not rushing into anything. I know what I need to do hense all my many recent posts on this forum. 
> 
> I have already decided that if I am going to get it done it will be done by a IAHRS surgeon and I will decide which one to choose by the consultations I have, the recommendations online and the photos. I want the best. I will get as many consultations as possible.
> 
> I have not just looked at Rooney's hair, I have of course seen other celebrities that have had it done and they all look great, posts on here show great results to. I mean I can't get much more proof than that, although if you throw any skepticism into things then these photos could have been faked, photoshopped, etc... Celebrities may be wearing concealers...... I don't know for certain, but I doubt that is the case. What more evidence do I need!!!??!!!?
> 
> I constantly here people saying, do your research, do your research....
> ...


 U do sound angry and a bit rude IMO. Sort your attitude out and I will spend some time over the weekend which will hopefully shed some light on the above and although no one has all the answers I will give you some school for thought.

Iv had four fue's in the last 4-5 years

Either way good luck in what u do

----------


## ejj

Hey Sausage 

I know its a pain in the ass sifting through everything , at the end of the day people dont want you to make a mistake thats all , we all want the right outcome for ourselves and others 

If i remember right your young to have a procedure I may have allready asked but if you can get some pictures up it would help people advise you 
re what stage of hairloss your at !  if your young and hairloss is aggressive may be sensible go small fue route into the frontal third , just a thought 

all the best 

ejj

----------


## sausage

My post was not supposed to sound aggressive more sarcastic.

As I said I always here people say, make sure you do your research, you need to do more research etc.

It does make you wonder how much research there is, I mean if you have common sense you should be able to work out what you need to know pretty quickly. I am definately not rushing into anything. 

I would not say I am too young for a transplant, I understand it is recommended that you have a transplant when your hair is quite far gone and surgeons prefer you to at least be 25/26 years old. My hair is far enough gone. I am at the stage Wayne Rooney was at before his transplant, I am a year older than him (27).

I will be getting a digital camera soon and sending the photos round to many surgeons for consultation so I know what to expect and need.

I am in communication with Mattj via email, who is helping me out.

Its all good.

----------


## DAVE52

> .
> 
> I was just thinking back to the first shot of his Hair Transplant that he posted on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> He clearly is not wearing Dermatch in this photo.....the new grafted hair looks a decent density although I understand that 10-20% of grafted hair may have been lost since then as can be expected. 
> 
> But....does everyone agree that this is the best photo to judge his density on, you would expect that to have grown out into a fairly decent head of hair as it looks like anyone would look with a shaved head, possibly a little thinner.


 I recall reading that It always looks denser immideiately after the HT because the blood that forms make it look like more work was done ....or something like that .

----------


## DAVE52

> Here is another photo Rooney tweeted a few months back:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is having a haircut and his hair looks amazing. He surely would not be wearing Dermatch whilst having a haircut?
> 
> So if we are going to speculate what his hair looks like without any Dermatch/hair die or whatever in it then aren't these 2 photos good photos to go by?


 The 2nd photo is  side view

See if you can find a pic front the front , top and back

----------


## sausage

> I recall reading that It always looks denser immideiately after the HT because the blood that forms make it look like more work was done ....or something like that .


 I don't think that photo has been taken immediately after surgery. Maybe a few days. Not really much scabbing, just the big red sore patch. Here's another:

----------


## sausage

Can someone explain to me what those points are at the front of his hairline, they appear every half centimetre along his hairline.. 




Here is one of him before surgery:



Here is one where it looked light:



Here is one with wet hair:



And here is 3 of him through time:

----------


## sausage

This photo I have come across concerns me as his hair looks pretty thin. These were taken a month post surgery.

I am confused as to why he is hair looks so thin here....



But here, not long after the above photo was taken his hair looks thick....



This was taken this month, here it looks insanely thick:



Oh its too confusing, is dermatch conning me?

In this photo his hair does look a bit odd, powdery like:

----------


## DAVE52

It is " suppose " to take up to a year to get full growth

Of course a month " post " surgery will look thin as the transplanted hairs fall out , and he may have experienced some  shockloss.

If I were to guess, and I could very well be wrong, but he's probably using some type of product in his hair to may it appear thicker / fuller than it really is 

Those points , probbaly the doc's irregular hairline -- I'm only guessing now .

No one has a perfectly straight hairline so the doc probbaly made it irregular so when it grows out it will look more natural

----------


## sausage

Rooney had no shock loss and had no shedding, if he did it was very brief and very soon after the surgery.

Its pretty impossible to tell for sure which photos he is wearing concealer and which he isn't.

I give up I don't know what to think.

I will just keep an eye on his hair and see if it shows up any signs of thinning, and possibly wait to see what he does in the summer.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> This photo I have come across concerns me as his hair looks pretty thin. These were taken a month post surgery.
> 
> I am confused as to why he is hair looks so thin here....
> 
> 
> 
> But here, not long after the above photo was taken his hair looks thick....
> 
> 
> ...


 Sausage, I would expect Wayne to have if anything even less hair than before at 1 month so if that photo is at one month then he was doing very well. He won't have his full result until June. I can tell you that he is most likely wearing concealer in the international game and definitely wearing dermatch in the game against Sunderland given the lack of a sheen to his hair and the chalky appearance. I know this from having used the stuff a couple of times myself. As for the one this month at the balon d'or I'm not sure. Perhaps nothing or maybe a small touch of toppik or nanogen. For sure his hair is still improving.

Dermatch is a better option for the games without question. Good for Wayne. He's helping remove the stigma for us all.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Also those dots along the hairline may be pen markings from the surgeon. Wasn't that photo taken just a couple of days after the op?

----------


## sausage

> Also those dots along the hairline may be pen markings from the surgeon. Wasn't that photo taken just a couple of days after the op?


 I suspect what Dave52 said was correct and those 'points' are to create a more natural hairline. Although I do not know what is natural about equally spaced points in the hairline.

One of those photos is of him in Barbados so I doubt there would still be pen marks on his head as thats at least a few weeks after surgery and surely he would have washed any pen marks off at most a few days after the transplant.

----------


## sausage

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17356697

Click on the Rooney interview on the right.

Here's a good chance to see Rooney's hair up close and personal. I bit wispy but still looks good, you can see how much better and younger he looks. Its funny seeing the older footage of Rooney with his receded hair and then him sitting their being interview it's like we have gone back in time.

----------


## kd

I agree. To come out and say I want a hair transplant becasue he wants to feel better is great.

I can only assume there are plenty in hollywood and all over the world that get it done but only the brave come out and admit it because they know it will help others

----------


## sausage

This does not look good...Latest photo of Rooney from today:

----------


## mattj

Looks like he got caught in the rain without concealers.

----------


## Spex

Oh Mat you are such a hater!

----------


## mattj

:Big Grin:  That wasn't my intention. Just an observation.  I don't even remember how many grafts he had.  Come to think of it, I don't remember what he looked like pre-op.

----------


## sausage

> That wasn't my intention. Just an observation. I don't even remember how many grafts he had.  Come to think of it, I don't remember what he looked like pre-op.


 His fringe/hairline does not look too bad, So I guess the transplanted area is ok :s although I am not sure how much of the front was transplanted.

He's definitely thinning behind his transplanted area anyway so maybe another operation this summer?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

As I've said before, he's been caked in concealer all season. In fairness though, if you go back and look at the post op pics he only really got the hairline done. He could do with some more grafts for sure.

He should probably go strip for 4000 because he won't have enough by FUE alone in the long run. 4000 and it would be happy days for a long time. To go strip though he'd have to have a complete summer off, so not this year then.

----------


## sausage

> As I've said before, he's been caked in concealer all season. In fairness though, if you go back and look at the post op pics he only really got the hairline done. He could do with some more grafts for sure.
> 
> He should probably go strip for 4000 because he won't have enough by FUE alone in the long run. 4000 and it would be happy days for a long time. To go strip though he'd have to have a complete summer off, so not this year then.


 If and when he has strip, that will be pretty huge. Its such an extreme thing to have done and I think it will shock the public.

He should buzz it for now, whilst its thinning.

----------


## chrisdav

That is shocking.

----------


## nh 610 a

I don't think its shocking at all really his hairline is pretty good another surgery to fill in behind the hairline in the summer and he will be fine. He will never have a full head of hair imo . I just wonder did he take the wrong approach should he have stripped out as many graphs as possible and then topped up with fue .

----------


## chrisdav

The work isn't shocking, just the contrast in how his hair was in the early months with concealer in to the later months without.

----------


## 67mph

There's nothing shocking about this pic, little extreme to say so.

From where he was to now, he has the hairline/fringe and no doubt fill in later on, perhaps sooner than we think.

We all know one procedure was never going to be enough and i'm convinced he knew that so lets wait and see.

It shows how one HT and concealer can give the impression of a good bonce, so what...!?

C'mon Rooney!!

----------


## sausage

It shows if he's taking Fin or Minox it isn't working for him.

----------


## gillenator

I just saw John Travolta in the news and could never figure out why he uses such obvious low grade hair systems when much better quality is available.

Don't think he has HT surgery, possibly he is not a candidate.  Whatever the resoans, there are far better looking hair systems and he obviously can afford it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Just my opinion....

----------


## DAVE52

> I just saw John Travolta in the news and could never figure out why he uses such obvious low grade hair systems when much better quality is available.
> 
> *Don't think he has HT surgery, possibly he is not a candidate.*  Whatever the resoans, there are far better looking hair systems and he obviously can afford it.
> 
> Just my opinion....


 Probbaly ' caue he knows a HT will never give him a full head of hair 

http://vagitup.com/2011/05/17/celebr...travolta-bald/

He should just shave it all off, this IMO looks fine

http://www.hotonlinenews.com/print/2...a_Is_Bald.html

As for Rooney , all the money in the world and look what he ended up with . He should just buzz it 'cause it looks terrible IMO

----------


## 67mph

JT? ...this is a Wayne Rooney thread!

Right now, even though ManU lost the PremTitle today (and he scored), i bet Rooney still has his hairline at the forefront of his mind.

Lets stick to Rooney in the Rooney thread!

----------


## sausage

> JT? ...this is a Wayne Rooney thread!
> 
> Right now, even though ManU lost the PremTitle today (and he scored), i bet Rooney still has his hairline at the forefront of his mind.
> 
> Lets stick to Rooney in the Rooney thread!


 He's prob off to his hair surgeon right now as the season is over.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> He's prob off to his hair surgeon right now as the season is over.


 The Euros dude. He'll have to wait until after.

----------


## 67mph

FDR's right, first game is in a month so no chance but, it would honestly not surprise me if he sat in the HT (FUE) chair and back training in a week, he's the sort of doesn't give a toss sorta chap, so

I'm hoping, of course, he does another HT and also, does the business in the Euros!

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> FDR's right, first game is in a month so no chance but, it would honestly not surprise me if he sat in the HT (FUE) chair and back training in a week, he's the sort of doesn't give a toss sorta chap, so
> 
> I'm hoping, of course, he does another HT and also, does the business in the Euros!


 As one of your green neighbours, if we can't do a Greece I'll be cheering for you guys. Let's hope Wazza is on form.

----------


## sausage

> As one of your green neighbours, if we can't do a Greece I'll be cheering for you guys. Let's hope Wazza is on form.


 He will only be playing 1 game and we will probably be out of the tournament by then.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> He will only be playing 1 game and we will probably be out of the tournament by then.


 Loads of time for a second pass then.  :Smile:

----------


## 67mph

Rooney just missed a sitter with his head, should have had more concealer on!

...hang on, he's just scored ...a header!!

----------


## john2399

Do rooney get fue? how come he don't got no scar?

----------


## 67mph

Yes john2399 he's had an FUE, i'd say an FUT isn't possible for a fulltime athlete as there's too much downtime to consider, have you looked into Rooneys back story?

In regards to the scar(s), FUE is minimal and close up you'd see patches of tuny pin prick type scars but him shaving down to a grade 1 shows he's had a good result in regards to the barely there scar result.

My views are my own!

----------


## gillenator

He's a very good healer which also makes a huge difference in the end result.  :Cool:

----------


## gmonasco

Hair-replacement specialists are hoping Wayne Rooneys Euro 2012 success will lead to a surge in business.

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddball...rooney-success

----------


## gillenator

The big chains usually have a poster boy for their marketing campaigns.

----------


## sausage

Seeing as he is starting to look very thin behind his transplanted hair, what is he going to look like come the end of the 2012/13 season.

Lots of concealer needed I think.

----------


## ulanude

> Seeing as he is starting to look very thin behind his transplanted hair, what is he going to look like come the end of the 2012/13 season.
> 
> Lots of concealer needed I think.


 I'd be curious how much Rooney had to spend and how many grafts? Anybody came across any sources on that?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> I'd be curious how much Rooney had to spend and how many grafts? Anybody came across any sources on that?


 I don't believe that info is out there re graft numbers but I should imagine since it was FUE and 2 days probably around 3000 maybe. Seems reasonable.

Re the cost, the papers say £30k but that just seems to be the standard price for celeb transplants that the papers throw around. Could cost that much to close the clinic for the day but if they were confident in their results I also wouldn't be surprised if they did it for free as they'd see business increase due to the publicity. However seeing as it's an abnoxiously rich footballer they probably got some decent dough off him.  :Big Grin:  Who knows really.

----------


## 67mph

Just thinking about this, and i wouldn't be surprised if Rooney's had another FUE over the last few weeks, it's (the media coverage on Rooney's) gone quiet due to the Euros and now the Olympics.

I'd say he's popped in to get the last bit he can get done/have done from stock and this time round kept quiet about it, not meaning to keep quiet but that's just the way it's fallen, know what i mean?

----------


## Oyster

He spent a good &#163;30000 but I couldn't understand why he paid that much. What was the main difference really.. Bec it costs around &#163;6-7K normally

----------


## Maradona

He needs TRX2.

----------


## gillenator

Chances are very probable that he will get another procedure done since MPB is progressive and he is still young.

I wonder if he is taking hairloss meds. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 67mph

> He spent a good £30000 but I couldn't understand why he paid that much. What was the main difference really.. Bec it costs around £6-7K normally


 Oyster!

It was reported to cost 30k and when it's 'reported', well, that don't mean shit, take an educated guess in anything and everything before taking reporters reports as gospel.

...Oh, and if by chance it did cost 30k, then it cost Rooney a few days wage, so what?, it's like an HT costing us mere mortals £500/$500!!

He looks better for it there is no denying that, every man (and woman) looks better with hair, shit, this is why we're on the forums!!?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I thought he paid 10000 not 30000. But either way that's like pocket change for him. As far as I know many of the famous players (like him) make $250,000 a week! Lucky bastards. But I have nothing but admiration for this guy. He has all the money and fame we can only dream of and thousands of women will throw themselves at his feet (bald or not) but he chooses to get an HT. Apparently he didn't like being bald -who would?- and decided to do something about it regardless of what people thought of him and regardless of whether he really needed it or not (impressing women.....). You go Wayne.

----------


## DAVE52

> *He looks better for it* there is no denying that, every man (and woman) looks better with hair, shit, this is why we're on the forums!!?


 IMO It looks like crap

http://www.highdensityhairtransplant...-thin-already/

----------


## 67mph

Dave52, crap, you think it looks like crap? Really? You seen him with concealer?

Shame you think this way, as you can only work with what you have left (or will have left) after goung bald, so results will differ of course.

You have to take this point in case as a whole; coming out about baldness, getting a HT, wearing concealer etc etc, don't just judge it on one or two pics, see it as a whole.

You can't conceal a bald head and this is a marathon not a sprint, more work will be done and concealer perfected, hair style experiments, etc, then the jobs done, it looks good and will look better.

----------


## DAVE52

> Dave52, crap, you think it looks like crap? Really? You seen him with concealer?.


 lol.......yes I do
He was bald, now he's forever  balding

If you have to use a Concealer to make your HT look good , then it wasn't good to start with IMO

But hey if you think it looks good , great , get a HT and spend the rest of your life hiding it

----------


## 67mph

Concealer conceals balding, concealer doesn't necessarily have to just conceal a dodgy HT.

So, for you Dave52, it's either a full head of lustrous hair or slick bald, ouch!
Good luck with that.

----------


## DAVE52

> So, for you Dave52, it's either a full head of lustrous hair or slick bald, ouch!
> Good luck with that.


 I understand that HT will not give me a full head of lustrous hair but I would never want to go through life with a comb over like Rooney

And good luck with your never ending fight toc ombat hairloss/

----------


## 67mph

Ok Dave52, so it's slick baldsville for you perhaps, rather than something you can work with, that's fair enough, hopefully we have a cure in, lets say ...10 years time!

Good luck to you too.

OK back to Rooney...

----------


## gillenator

If Rooney is happy, that's what counts in the end!  :Cool:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

its his extremely thin side/temple area that make it look like a wig...

more transplants should take care of thinning temples...otherwise high norwoods unnatural, like a combover, or like a wig.

----------


## gillenator

Just not enough donor to cover it all!  :Confused:

----------


## 67mph

> its his extremely thin side/temple area that make it look like a wig...
> 
> more transplants should take care of thinning temples...otherwise high norwoods unnatural, like a combover, or like a wig.


 It works for Gary Barlow!
...that's if he's had work done.

----------


## gillenator

If the patient reaches his/her goals, then it was a success as defined by each individual patient!  :Cool:

----------


## johnbath

Don't know if anyone is watching the Everton vs United game at the moment but Rooney's hair looks a hell of a lot thicker now and looks natural. It's shows there is a way around hair loss if you have the money!

----------


## sausage

I have not noticed it yet tonight...waiting for a close up...

His hair looks awful in this photo of him and Van Persie in training. Thin and wispy. Probably windy/raining that day.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19240566

He prob has a tonne of concealer etc in tonight making it look thick.

----------


## johnbath

Yeah it doesn't look great there, a shame really as it looked pretty good during the game.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

It's a rats' nest up there. Not a great result and he's caked in concealer. However if he's happy great. Good luck to him.

----------


## gillenator

Lighting makes a huge difference.  Put him in lower light and he will look much different and yes cosmetics also make an impact because they help cut down on the reflection of ultra-violet rays on the scalp. :Cool:

----------


## gmonasco

Wayne Rooney has triggered a surge in hair transplant operations.

Men are queuing up for the same £10,000 baldness cure as the footballer, according to the clinic which treated him.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/londo...y-8189274.html

----------


## gillenator

They would fair better to research the dynamics of a HT first including the risks and limitations.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gmonasco

By taking the plunge, the footballer Wayne Rooney almost single-handedly helped transform British attitudes towards male hair loss, its treatment and prevention.

In my own clinic, as a direct result of Rooney's example, I have seen a 25% rise in men coming to see me to restore their hair. He has become an unlikely example to those men who had previously suffered their own loss of hair in silence.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/dr-a...b_1936260.html

----------


## 67mph

Prince William was at the new England international training camp today, Rooney was there looking good.

I wonder if Prince William had a quiet word with Rooney, regarding FUTs, FUEs,  concealers, hairloss info and which forums best for balding info?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Prince William was at the new England international training camp today, Rooney was there looking good.
> 
> I wonder if Prince William had a quiet word with Rooney, regarding FUTs, FUEs,  concealers, hairloss info and which forums best for balding info?


 He'll never have a HT. Just don't see it.

----------


## gillenator

> Prince William was at the new England international training camp today, Rooney was there looking good.
> 
> I wonder if Prince William had a quiet word with Rooney, regarding FUTs, FUEs,  concealers, hairloss info and which forums best for balding info?


 I guess we will all know if Prince William begins to look Harry (hairy)!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gillenator

Speaking of Harry his brother, William seems more genetically pre-disposed to his father's side and Harry to his mother's side.  What a difference in their hair.  It reminds me of myself and my two brothers who never suffered from MPB.  :Confused:

----------


## Spex

However there has always been a big ? over Harry's father...

----------


## gillenator

You mean hair piece or system?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Spex

Nope, a ? over who Harry's father actually is.

----------


## 67mph

I can see Prince William having a HT, and like other famous faces, it'll be reported on for approx 3 seconds then forgotten about.

I feel Prince Harry is getting more attention purely because of his head of hair, an ageing Prince (William) with a modern comb over isn't the best picture in anyones magazine, hence the focus on Harry, though hairloss will get Harry in the end but less noticable by that time.

Anyway, sorry back to the goodfella, Rooney.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> You mean hair piece or system?


 Haha. As Spex mentioned, Charles is prob not his father. It's pretty much common knowledge at this stage that James Hewitt is Harry's father. Sure he's gone on holidays to Marbella in Spain to visit him. Hewitt's hair is decent for his age.

----------


## gmonasco

> It's pretty much common knowledge at this stage that James Hewitt is Harry's father.


 Common gossip, perhaps, but far from "common knowledge":

http://www.themortonreport.com/blog/...yth-revisited/

----------


## gillenator

> Haha. As Spex mentioned, Charles is prob not his father. It's pretty much common knowledge at this stage that James Hewitt is Harry's father. Sure he's gone on holidays to Marbella in Spain to visit him. Hewitt's hair is decent for his age.


 I never did think the two brothers had any resemblence, no offense.  :EEK!:

----------


## 67mph

Rooney's captaining England tonight (12.10.12), pre-match interviews shows him mostly going au natural (mostly) in regards concealer, his hair gain looks good anyway, imo.

Lets see how he looks during the match where he tends to wear concealer, he'll score ain't no doubt, heck we're playing San Marino, lets see if any concealer comes off onto players hands when he gets a celebratory head rub!

----------


## gmonasco

> I never did think the two brothers had any resemblence, no offense.


 Maybe not, but siblings often bear little physical resemblance to each other.  They do inherit their DNA from two parents, after all, which allows for a multitude of genetic combinations.

----------


## win200

Yeah, the sibling connection is determinative. My brother is four years younger than me, and his loss is FAR more extensive than mine. I appreciate that he took that bullet for me.

----------


## 67mph

England game again tonight, c'mon Rooney, lets see another hair style trial.

I'm living my hairloss through his experience at the moment, not great research i know but there it is...

----------


## gillenator

> Maybe not, but siblings often bear little physical resemblance to each other.  They do inherit their DNA from two parents, after all, which allows for a multitude of genetic combinations.


 You are absolutely correct.  My two brothers are more oriented to the paternal side of hair and I am the one who lost hair exactly in the same pattern as my maternal grandfather.

My older brother used to tease me endlessly and i always told him if it happened to me, it has to be coming his way but it never did.

He is so impressed with my work that he said don't lose the phone number to your HT doctor in case he did ever need a HT.  :Wink:

----------


## gmonasco

Having been a heartthrob for most of his adult life Calum Best has never been short of confidence.

However, the former model has undergone a hair transplant after feeling low about his premature hair loss.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...e-balding.html

----------


## gillenator

Obviously it was his first procedure.

----------


## 67mph

Good post/link gm!

I'm putting Calum Best in the same category as Rooney, both good fellas for coming out with having HTs, Calum talks fully about his/our hang-ups in how we as men deal/react to the loss of our hair.

No one should/can knock these guys from doing so.

Makes getting a HT easier, though of course hours of research has to be done first and foremost!!

----------


## chrisdav

Gillenator, he actually had a procedure before this one with the Ailsbury clinic in Ireland.

Clearly being well advised AGAIN  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 67mph

Chrisdav, i didn't know about this HT of Bests so you got any info on the first or we just gotta take your word, no need for the '...rolleyes' thing towards gillenator, i imagined the exact same thing, that Best had only had this one, i just didn't express it is all.

You have to forgive people for not putting the effort into every celebs hairloss issues and their efforts in correcting it, heck we've enough on our plates researching the latest bullshit 'cures'!

Right, Rooney thread, where were we...

----------


## chrisdav

67MPH, I am not rolling eyes towards Gillenator and  I never would as I respect him as he is a very knowledgeable guy.

I am rolling eyes as it is no shock that another celeb may have been poorly advised again.

You can search on the net and find his first transplant was performed by the Ailsbury clinic and he is still on the website below.

http://www.ailesburyhairclinic.com/

----------


## 67mph

...and there in lies the problem with the written word.
ie, misunderstandings.

Thanks for the link, i know for one, i'll look into Bests HTs as the research into celebs is a little more of a light read, than the 'real' research side of things.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Rooney's hair looked just fine today. It might not be super thick but I know it looks a millions time better than it did when he had those two bays on the sides of his forehead.

Does any body know how many grafts he had and whether it was FUT or FUEs?


On a different note, that third goal shouldn't have counted. It was an off-side. This shit needs to stop. MU did not win. Chelsea fought back and they tied even with 9 men. They won in my opinion.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Not sure Bestie actually had a HT with Ailesbury before this one. I believe he just went for a consultation there. So pretty much they just wanted him for the advertising and he started meds around then maybe. I think they said they'd update about the treatment and I actually believe they were being disingenuous and kind of pulling the wool over our eyes. Think they were using treatment as a term for meds. Though I might be wrong.

----------


## gillenator

I think his hair looks fuller when it is dry and in lower light.  :Wink:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Having been a heartthrob for most of his adult life Calum Best has never been short of confidence.
> 
> However, the former model has undergone a hair transplant after feeling low about his premature hair loss.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...e-balding.html


 He looked better bald tbh.

----------


## bigmac

Rooney had a large bald area transplanted, he also had thinning going further back. 
I think his first procedure was a success, like many on here he may need another to add density in certain areas or to address other areas that have thinned.

----------


## gillenator

bigmac,

Been a long time since I have seen you post here and hope you are well!  :Wink: 

How have you been and your hairloss community?

----------


## bigmac

Hi Gillenator, i'm doing fine, hope you are too.
The forum is doing good, just like this one.

Good to see you are still active and posting helpful info.

Cheers Bm.

----------


## gillenator

> Hi Gillenator, i'm doing fine, hope you are too.
> The forum is doing good, just like this one.
> 
> Good to see you are still active and posting helpful info.
> 
> Cheers Bm.


 Glad to see you are doing well my friend and thanks for the encouraging words.   :Smile:

----------


## 67mph

Rooney in ITV HD tonight for FA cup draw against WHU and he's just scored!

Anyone outside the balding circle and balding know-how wouldn't have any idea this guy was virtually bald 2 or so years ago, i still can't quite believe my eyes each time i see his hairy head.

Lke other 'improvement' surgery peeps, Rooney has grown into his new look eventually.

It really goes to show with the right characteristics, HT doctor and a bit of money, you can pull off the hairy head look!!

Rooney and all involved, i salute you.

----------


## john2399

someone post a recent pic of him.

----------


## gillenator

> someone post a recent pic of him.


 A nice close up pic would be great to see.  :Wink:

----------


## 67mph

...erm, you guys heard of Google right, maybe even TV?

----------


## sausage

So he has had a 2nd surgery a few weeks back......

But WTF is going on with his hair right now!!!

This is him collecting his winners medal 2 months ago:



This is him yesterday at Centre Court - Wimbledon after recently having a 2nd surgery:



He is as bald as bald can be, his transplanted hair from the 1st transplant looks virtually non-existent

WTF is going on? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Has he suffered shock loss from 2nd surgery, has he just been using a load of concealer, or has he suddenly lost a lot of hair through MPB.

----------


## KO1

Um. You usually shave down before FUE when you have native hair there. Seriously you're asking this?

----------


## sausage

> Um. You usually shave down before FUE when you have native hair there. Seriously you're asking this?


 ok, you obviously missed the point totally. Did I ask about the length of his hair? seriously?

2 months ago he seemed to have a decent head of hair. Now the whole top of his head is pretty much just scalp.....and it's not cos he has used a razor to scalp the top of his head.

----------


## KO1

Because he had a HAIR TRANSPLANT since 2 months ago. During that time he shaved his head down, had grafts inserted, which then fell off. Why is this so hard to grasp?

Also, he's not that thin, there's plenty of buzzed down hair visible in that photo.

----------


## sausage

> Because he had a HAIR TRANSPLANT since 2 months ago. During that time he shaved his head down, had grafts inserted, which then fell off. Why is this so hard to grasp?
> 
> Also, he's not that thin, there's plenty of buzzed down hair visible in that photo.


 not that thin, I have more hair on my ballbag.

----------


## didi

looks pretty bad in that photo, I feel sorry for WR as he is trying real hard to battle hairloss and stlil bald 


his beard looks the same as his scalp hair, he could always get 1-2k from there but is it gonna be enough

----------


## gc83uk

> not that thin, I have more hair on my ballbag.


 Dr Umar can help you with that.

----------


## topcat

Well my guess is it's called concealer and if a ht is going to be promoted in any way and one is using it to enhance the result it needs to be disclosed.

The clinic has been quoted as saying it experienced a very large spike in business after the Rooney work. Hopefully all of those he decided to proceed forward had his information disclosed to them as we are all entitled to be dealt with honestly. Regardless of if we are talking about hair or a life threatening disease.

----------


## topcat

I would also add that I would choose having just a little hair transplanted if donor was limited and using concealer over a wig any day. It can look very good.

My own posted pictures show what a difference it can make and I use very little concealer now. Just enough to eliminate the reflection of light off the scalp and never to build up the hair strand itself.

What I don't understand about Rooney is how does he head the ball if required. Not sure if I was team owner that I would be happy with that handicap. But maybe he is able to head the ball as I have never watched him play, I just don't see it knowing how concealer works.

----------


## sausage

I have no idea what is going on with his hair.......

Will be interesting to see what it looks like in 2 months time.

----------


## KO1

After hair is moved, it falls out and takes a few months to start growing. He is looking exactly as he should a month post op with hair shaved. This forum is ridiculous.

----------


## sausage

> After hair is moved, it falls out and takes a few months to start growing. He is looking exactly as he should a month post op with hair shaved. This forum is ridiculous.


 oh wow, fascinating.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## didi

How many  grafts he has available in donor?

Is he going to run out of donor hair before gets decent coverage, its a treadmill 


I wonder if his teammates tease him about the whole thing, its sucks as mpb is progressive and its hard to stay on top of it

----------


## DAVE52

It looks like crap

----------


## FearTheLoss

> I would also add that I would choose having just a little hair transplanted if donor was limited and using concealer over a wig any day. It can look very good.
> 
> My own posted pictures show what a difference it can make and I use very little concealer now. Just enough to eliminate the reflection of light off the scalp and never to build up the hair strand itself.
> 
> What I don't understand about Rooney is how does he head the ball if required. Not sure if I was team owner that I would be happy with that handicap. But maybe he is able to head the ball as I have never watched him play, I just don't see it knowing how concealer works.


 No way it's concealer, when he plays that shit would be running all down his face.

----------


## topcat

Good concealers do not run down your face in fact good concealers are water proof. Go to my thread "Follow My Major Repair" and view the fairly recent picture after being out in pouring rain, there is absolutely zero concealer running as it is water proof.

If he was heading the ball it would be an issue thus my comment.

I have been using concealers for close to 20 years now. I know the advantages and disadvantages of the various brands though actual experience.

----------


## KO1

He needs to take finasteride, I heard he came off it, but we all know what's going to happen if he has multiple surgeries but no medications.....Otherwise I think he would be a good candidate for a procedure if he stabilizes his loss.

----------


## sausage

The most worrying thing about the recent photos of him.........

is that the transplanted hair at the front looks so non-existent.

----------


## gillenator

> He needs to take finasteride, I heard he came off it, but we all know what's going to happen if he has multiple surgeries but no medications.....Otherwise I think he would be a good candidate for a procedure if he stabilizes his loss.


 Could not agree with you more.

----------


## Jcm800

How do you know he's no longer taking finasteride, did you ask him?

----------


## gillenator

> How do you know he's no longer taking finasteride, did you ask him?


 Did he state that himself?

----------


## didi

looks like he'll be getting HT every summer till donor runs out, heading towards nw5/6..

poor guy, he has got money but still unable to solve hair issue, so sad

I have a question

Is he suitable candidate to have HT  or was he ever suitable?(considering age, potential high NW, bad donor,etc)

----------


## sausage

> looks like he'll be getting HT every summer till donor runs out, heading towards nw5/6..
> 
> poor guy, he has got money but still unable to solve hair issue, so sad
> 
> I have a question
> 
> Is he suitable candidate to have HT  or was he ever suitable?(considering age, potential high NW, bad donor,etc)


 to me, his donor looks thin, and my donor looks similar and a lot of surgeons have said I am not a good candidate for FUE....

I assume at some point he will have to have FUT.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> to me, his donor looks thin, and my donor looks similar and a lot of surgeons have said I am not a good candidate for FUE....
> 
> I assume at some point he will have to have FUT.


 Agree 100%. I think his hand will be forced regards going FUT. He will not have enough by FUE alone. If his hair ends up anything like his dad he might be ok results wise in the end when he reaches norwood 5.

Can get good results at norwood 5 with FUT.

I reckon he should do 3000 strip if they can manage that when he has another summer off. I reckon that will bring the graft count up to 7000-8000 transplanted.

----------


## geminidb8

Looks bad now but too early to judge.  I would say lets see him in about 9 to 12 months from now.  However he does look really bald in the most recent Pics.  Even with the downtime I had FUE and did not buzz cut at all.  I am almost certain things will improve.  Topical Avodart is the way to go also.  Problem is you have to go to Canada for it.

----------

